# NDC# and J3420



## susanock (Jul 8, 2019)

My Humana claims are being denied due to incorrect NDC#, the format for NDC is 5-4-2, so I've inserted a 0 (06745-7400-05) at the beginning. The number is from the box!


----------



## thomas7331 (Jul 8, 2019)

Can't say for sure without actually seeing your box, but I'm guessing you have added the zero in the incorrect place.

You have to add the zero to the beginning of the segment that is short of a digit.  So I believe for this drug it should probably be 67457-0400-05.


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 8, 2019)

67457-0400-05 looks to be the package NDC for a 5 pack of Cyanocobalamin 1000 MCG/ML SOLN - MYLAN INSTITUTIONAL

You want the NDC on the 30ml vial which is likely: 67457-0400-31


----------

